# Do you know how old this is?



## GarryG (7 Feb 2015)

Not quite classic and vintage, probably not special interest, but can anyone give me a rough age on this Diamondback Wildwood?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (7 Feb 2015)

1989


----------



## cheys03 (7 Feb 2015)

Educated guessing here...Early-mid nineties, say 1993-1994. We had the same model bike in the family around that time. It passed to various people before I got it and rode it to work until around 8years ago. From memory, good solid feel but very very heavy!


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (7 Feb 2015)

Hi Garry. I would guess that is most probably mid to late 80's. Indeed the frame and forks look very like that of a Hawk Aspen albeit the brakes were rim brakes - that I bought new from the builder in the West Midlands in circa 1985/1986.
The image makes the frame look longer than it probably is.
Diamondback are now of course part of the Raleigh portfolio. Have you tried their archives/data base or even a phone call to Raleigh Industries.


----------



## GarryG (7 Feb 2015)

I have now collected the bike and found that in the last 13 years the bike was stored in a garage unused for 12 years before being sold 12 months ago and has only been used for six of them. 

The tyres are the originals and still have the little rubber spike things on (you know what I mean).

Will have a good look tomorrow, so I know it's at least 13 years and it has cantilever brakes, not sure when they stopped with them, gears are Shimano Altus.


----------



## GarryG (8 Feb 2015)

Here are a few pics...





























Looks like the brake blocks are hardly used and original.


----------



## Citius (8 Feb 2015)

According to Bikepedia, the Wildwood was first introduced in 1995 - and looking at the spec (assuming the parts are original), my guess is it looks like a 1996 model.

http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/...96&Brand=Diamondback&Model=Wildwood&Type=bike


----------



## tyred (3 Mar 2015)

Lovely. Old MTBs have a lot of potential but this is such a timewarp machine I'd leave it alone.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2015)

It's a shiny old BSO instead of a shiny new one. Allegros don't get any nicer with the passage of time, and unfortunately neither will the Wildwood.

That version of the dreadful Altus rear mech (non slant parallelogram) makes it a 98-00 model. The grey plastic coloured bits were halfway shiny alloy prior to that. Not as old as you'd think.


----------



## Drago (5 Mar 2015)

I've been bored (being off work sick and house bound does that). Been going over the lit on Retrobikes and the spec makes it a 1997 model year machine. Those cantis were only used for 1 year. No name cantis prior, chinese V brakes post. I'm afraid it is really a BSO but a.good pub bike or a commuter you.could afford.to lose.If it gets locked up in public.


----------



## User42423 (27 Mar 2015)

GarryG said:


> I have now collected the bike and found that in the last 13 years the bike was stored in a garage unused for 12 years before being sold 12 months ago and has only been used for six of them.
> 
> The tyres are the originals and still have the little rubber spike things on (you know what I mean).
> 
> Will have a good look tomorrow, so I know it's at least 13 years and it has cantilever brakes, not sure when they stopped with them, gears are Shimano Altus.



You mean whiskers on the tyre edges.


----------



## bigjim (26 Dec 2015)

I've got one like that. Well a Raleigh but looks the same design. used once in it's lifetime so totally mint. Won it at £16 on the bay, incl lights and guards. I've fitted slicks and V Brakes. Runs really well now and would make a decent base for a tourer.


----------



## User42423 (27 Dec 2015)

GarryG said:


> I have now collected the bike and found that in the last 13 years the bike was stored in a garage unused for 12 years before being sold 12 months ago and has only been used for six of them.
> 
> The tyres are the originals and still have the little rubber spike things on (you know what I mean).
> 
> Will have a good look tomorrow, so I know it's at least 13 years and it has cantilever brakes, not sure when they stopped with them, gears are Shimano Altus.




I believe the 'little spike things' are known as Whiskers.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2016)

It looks very similar to my son's bike which is in my garage, except his has rapid shifter things and is dark metallic green, so around mid 90s I would think.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2016)

1997, as @Drago says. A respectable bike, but one of the last years for rigid hardtails. Tange steel frame. Sold at better sporting goods stores, like Dicks', in the States. I looked at one, and determined my old bike wasn't much worse, weight or otherwise, so I didn't buy. Diamondback was a good brand when starting out, they built a fine machine for the money. I later had a Topanga which was very nice. A worthy old machine.


----------

